# Todays Haul



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Visited The Squire in Charleston today and came home with a few handfuls.
These should serve me well over my spring break this week.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Those look good! Have a great week off!


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

That's a very, very nice selection you have there. enjoy them and have a good spring break.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Gotta love the Kristoff Maduro. Nice haul there. The CAO La Triviata & San Cristobal are both great smokes.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Don't know where or if you're going somewhere for spring break, but wherever it is, with those cigars it looks like a great, naked (no-cello) spring break!!!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Great selection to take with you to spring break. Enjoy the smokes and your break...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great smokes have a good week!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Every single one of those are great smokes, enjoy!


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks good my man.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well it looks like you know how to pick em' Eric. Great selection of smokes there... Looks like you'll be enjoying spring break for sure!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet haul, Enjoy.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice Eric, I had a couple of your picks last week. All good cigars, Enjoy!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Enjoy your week, some good smokes there


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Love the Nestor Miranda and Padron! Enjoy!


----------



## Masterbrewer (Mar 15, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## OSV (Feb 13, 2010)

The colors of those smokes are nice


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I loved the LX2 when I had it, might have to go get me another.


----------

